# pigeon nest boxes



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

hello guys i was wondering how could i make some nest boxes with no doors are anything what would the measurements be and in the winter could i take the nests out and use them as perches if you get me ? like this photo http://www.abbeylawn.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/20PERCH.gif


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Check out the sticky above.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

You can make nest boxes like the box perches in the picture you posted, but the nest boxes need more depth than the box perches. Each nest needs to be about 12"X12" depending on the breed size you might want a little smaller or a little larger. Unlike the box perches the nest box needs a rail along the front, and a full back on it.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

If you decide on making smaller nest boxes it would be a good idea to have 2 boxes per pair. A pair will lay eggs before their peeps will be on their own.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

an open nest box will allow squeakers to fall out of it ..esp if they are begging for a feeding and are not paying attention. I would at least put a lip or guard of some kind on the bottom board.


----------

